# To pursue Masters after a huge gap



## Gypsie_123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, 

I have applied in MIT to pursue my masters course in I.T, but the problem is I have been working for the last 10yrs from the time I have completed my bachelors. And I have a call from the univ? Is this going to be a problem? For them to consider my application


----------

